# WP 5.1 archivos de sinónimos español (cerrado)

## halfgaar

Hi,

(Estoy usando traductor Google ... Perdóname. Inglés respuestas apreciado)

Estoy buscando los archivos de sinónimos español para Word Perfect 5.1. La calidad de WP 5.1 cuando se trata de el diccionario de sinónimos es todavía muy alta, incluso un vendedor holandés de diccionarios confirma que ...

¿Podría alguno de ustedes tiene eso? Yo pensé en preguntar en un foro español.

----------

## hashashin

If is it a file called "WP{WP}ES.THS" I have this but is not plain text, so you need the wordpress itself to use it i guest. Send me a private msg with a maildir and i will send you the file if you want.

Apologizes for my poor english   :Embarassed: .

Salud.

----------

## cameta

wordperfect era un excelente  procesador de textos. Creo recordar que aun tengo los diskettes.

Supongo que con Dosbox seria posible ejecutar el programa en cuestión.

----------

## hashashin

Si era muy bueno jeje, yo tengo los discos de una limpieza que hize en una fábrica que los encontre con su caja y todo XD. Aún debo tenerla por ahi en algun sitio, las imagenes de los discos si las tengo a mano y confirmo que funciona con dosbox perfectamente.

Salud.

----------

## cameta

El viejo DOS y su windows 3.11

Cuando sacaron el windows 95 empeze a estar harto cuando habia que formatear el disco cada vez que pasaba alguna cosa.

Suerte de Linux.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## halfgaar

gracias, los tengo y funciona!

----------

